# Netgear Router RP614v2 Ports für mehrere Rechner Aktivieren.



## SquallPM (30. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute,

hab ein gößeres Problem. Und zwar weis ich nicht, wie ich die Ports für meinen Router so freischalten kann, dass mehrere Rechner diese Ports verwenden können. Denn ich muss die IP angeben und kann dann keinen zweiten Eintrag für diesen Port erstellen. 

Währe net, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

MFG SquallPM


----------



## Sergo (30. Mai 2004)

Hast du schon einmal die Suchfunktion im Forum benützt  Vielleicht findest du etwas für dich   

ps: Gib doch als Stichwort "Netgear Router" ein und du findest einiges an Material !


----------

